# Halloween anybody?



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Heya! So what is everybody doing for Halloween? I'm a Mormon zombie! I'm taking the train to Girdwood and partying there for the weekend!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you come to my poll, I'll add you to the list of deceased voters.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bwahahahaha, I love your costume! My husband and I have been zombies three years in a row (other than when he was deployed) and it's so fun to get all gross-looking!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool zombie. I'm going back in time this year, way back lol. Maybe I'll post a photo of it when it's finished.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Im being a jester. Cool fancy mask.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok,








i'm a dinosaur


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...that get up definitely rocks p s....
there are going to be a lot of wet pants out there.....lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Way cool dinosaur!
I just did a spooky/funny themed radio show. ( deejay )


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I was a soldier. Didn't even buy a costume. Home made costume. My own clothes, nerf gun etc


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Money is a little tight so I reused my Sally (from Nightmare Before Christmas) costume from last year, and my husband was Zombie Shepard from Mass Effect. He didn't go as crazy as usual (fake blood and wounds and stuff) since we were going to an event with kids.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

lol nice costumes and ideas. Every year me my sister and mum get together as witches(the witch sistahs) ..








We didnt go green this year because both myself and my sister had to work the next day but 2 years ago we did  it was so fun!


----------

